# que amperaje tiene la red electrica domiciliaria?



## tesorex

El voltaje es de 220  y su frecuencia es 50hz, deseo saber que amperaje tiene la toma de corriente domiciliario, la que todos tenemos en nuestras casas!


----------



## mcrven

Todo depende de la capacidad de carga del transformador que suministra la energía a un sector específico y, cuantos domicilios reciben el suministro es ese sector.

Ej.: Supón que el transformador es de 50 KVA (debes informaciónrmarte en la compañía de electricidad) y, en el sector hay 5 casas. De allí se deriva que para cada casa hay un potencial que puede ser de 10 KVA / casa.

10.000 / 220 = 45,5 A instantáneos para cada casa. Eso es nominal debido a que, no todas las casas tendrán cargas conectadas de ese tenor, al mismo tiempo.

Espero se aclare algo tu dduda.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## El nombre

Depende de lo que tengas contratado. Queda limitado por un automático general que tienes a la entrada de tu vivienda. Otras veces te lo limitan con los fusifles de la CGP (Caja exterior que aprovechan para cortarte la luz por impago) de esta forma "encubierrta" si aumentas descaradamente el automático general salta el fusible y se te ve el "plumero".

Usando la famosa formulita de la potencia obtienes la total. Si tienes un automático de 10A tendras 2200W, 15A 3500W, 25A 5000W...

Saludos


----------



## tesorex

sii, muchas gracias, despejaron en parte la duda que tenia


----------



## El nombre

mcrven:
Existe el llamado indice de simultaneidad. A groso modo dice que nunca tendrás toda la potencia máxima contrada junto con otro al mismo tiempo.

Un transformador de 50kW llava muchisima más potencia contratada que los 50KW que puede suministrar.

Saludos


----------



## mcrven

Ciertamente, el_nombre, por eso hice el ejemplo de una forma muy simple y muy lineal, por supuesto. Es que cuando veo este tipo de pregunta, me imagino que el nivel de conocimiento del interlocutor, aún es muy bajo, en cuestiones eléctricas o de electrónica y, considero que no es necesario elevar el tono del debate, más allá del nivel de la pregunta.-

Es mi opinión, claro está.

Me parece que para una ilustración está bién la respuesta y, si queda aún alguna duda, siempre hay posibilidad de réplica y, el interlocutor, siempre tiene la posibilidad de postear de nuevo.

Saludos a todos los del hilo y, hasta la próxima.

mcrven


----------



## Dano

aquí en Uruguay la empresa dedicada al reparto de electricidad coloca un magnetotérmico de 16A como llave general, antes aquí se usaban unos fusibles aéreos muy trabajosos de reparar ya que tenía que venir una brigada a reparar el alambre que se cortaba  .

Saludos


----------



## tesorex

saben entedi perfectamente... auque "mis conocimientos sean un poco bajos" GRACIAS... por darme una respuesta tan simple!!, pero te digo que tambien entendi la otra respuesta..."mas compleja"..


----------



## juan9219

hola es como dicen, pero siempre hay que ver que tenes contratado, por ejemplo yo en mi caso tengo trifasica, y creo que a una fase le puedo sacar un poco menos de 30a. tengo 3 fases y tres selectoras de fases con el fin de usar una fase en cada parte de la casa, y tengo 2 selectoras de 15a y una de 30a. nunca entendi para que tanto circuiterio para una casa pero bue, a esto hay que sumarle que tengo tomas de trifasica y un aire que la usa tambien, pero esta preparado todo para un consumo muy dificil de alcansar. 30x220 + 15x220 + 15x220. (las selectoras no las termicas, las termicas obviamente son de mas amperaje)


----------

